# Transferring Australia motorcycle license (Green P) to UK motorcycle license



## nam.dnp (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, 

I am now living in Melbourne Australia. I will visit UK and a trip will take 1 month only. I want to hire a motorcycle and ride during my trip. 

Would anyone can tell me how to transfer my Australia Motorcycle License to UK's one? Or I have to take full test from beginning?  
Is there any certain rules or process that for expats riding motorcycle in UK? 

And if I can ride in UK, can I take a pillion?

I am 24 years old and I am on my P Plate (green) on Australia Motorcycle License. 

Thanks,
Nam.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Is your licence full licence, not learner or provisional? Then you can ride motorcycle in UK just with your Australian licence up to a year. Should you later decide to relocate, you can exchange your licence with UK one without having to take tests.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No its not a full licence, its provisional, so he must sit a full test.


----------



## nam.dnp (Dec 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> No its not a full licence, its provisional, so he must sit a full test.


Thanks for you all replies. I dont have 2 years owning provisional license in UK, can I take a full test?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Nope, you need to be a resident so I'm afraid you will be taking the bus. No hire place would entertain your licence anyway.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to be here for 6 months before you can get your provisional licence. Then you first take Compulsory Basic Training (BST), and then within 2 years take and pass motorcycle theory and practical tests and get your full licence. Normally you take tests first for A1 light motorcycle licence up to 125 cc and then for A licence on a bigger bike. But if you are aged 21 or over, you can go straight for A licence.


----------

